# Permanent lateral tarsorrhaphy?



## codedog (Sep 2, 2010)

Patient had a permanent lateral tarsorrhaphy , I m stuck choosing between cpt code  67710 and 67880 . What is the diffrence, ?


----------



## vpcats (Sep 2, 2010)

trent123 said:


> Patient had a permanent lateral tarsorrhaphy , I m stuck choosing between cpt code  67710 and 67880 . What is the diffrence, ?



The 67880 is for suturing the eyelids shut.  The 67710 is for cutting the sutures and allowing the eyelids to reopen.


----------



## codedog (Sep 2, 2010)

ahhhhhhh. stupid of me. I should have know by it by looking at picture in book. Thanks for your help.


----------

